# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  تصميم لا تسألوني

## عاشقة الرسول

السلام عليكم

حبيت اخذ رايكم بالتصميم

الصورتين قبل الدمج






وهذ التصميم

----------


## نور الهدى

*رووووعه* 

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم الايادي*

----------


## بسمه نغم

السلام
اسمحي ليي ببعض الانتقادات
اولا
التصميم رائع جدا
بس لو حطيتي الاطار اصغر شوي 
يعني احسه مو حلو وهو عريض
ثانيا
الكلام احسه مو مفهوم عدل
بس لكن طريقة الدمج موه حلو
ولكن الصوره صايره مظلمه شوي 
اعدريني على انتقاداتي
بانتظار جديدك دائما
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم

تصميم جميل 

لكن احس الصورة مظلمة شوي

والخط بعد ما فهمته

ارجو انك تتقبلي انتقاداتي.

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما طلع ليي شي

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

نور الهدى _ عفاف الهدى

شاكره مروركم العطر الذي أنار صفحتي

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

بسمة نغم _ شبل الطفوف

شاكره مروركم العطر الذي أنار صفحتي

وأشكركم على توجيهاتكم التي تقبلتها بصدر رحب

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

السلام عليكم

هذا التصميم بعد ماحاولت أسوي تعديل عليه أتمنى ينال اعجابكم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

للأسف ما طلع عندي التصميم قبل التعديل ظهر بعد التعديل

الدمج حلو وماشي عندش .. تمام خيه .. ومع الممارسه راح تتقني الدمج اكثر واكثر

الأطار اللون الأصفر فيه كسر التصميم .. وعمل شذوذ بس مو ذاك الزود فيمكن تجاهله

بس الخط.. نوعه ولونه.. لو نوع ثاني كان اوضح ... ولو لون آخر بعيد عن درجات الأزرق لكون التصميم طاغي بالزرقه كان اكثر حلاه وترتيب

خيه :: لفت نظري شكل الأحرف عندش ومدى نعومتها.. اتوقع لو غيرتي انسيابية الأحرف ونعومتها مع الخط اللي استخدمتيه راح يطلع اوضح اكثر



طبعا خيه كتخمين على شكل احرفش في الكتابه اتوقع انه كان احد الأعدادين Sharp  او Crisp 

لأن الخيارين المتبقيين انعم .. واقوى توضيح للأحرف مع النوع من الخطوط

موفقه لكل خير
للأمام ..
دمي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

مشكوره اميرة المرح على مرورك العطر وعلى توجيهاتك 

يعطيك العافية

----------

